

A Whirlwind Week in Cali - dawie
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/08/a-whirlwind-week-in-cali.html

======
portLAN
Congratulations are in order for creating a community that understands each
other. It almost looks like it was all a ploy to get a bunch of new like-
minded friends!

~~~
danielha
Definitely made life-long friends through Y Combinator. You won't find a
better group of people involved in what you're doing.

~~~
mattmaroon
The community it fosters is definitely the most underappreciated part (by
outsiders, at least) of the Y C experience.

